# Post your 3 favorite pictures you've taken



## pocketsizedrhino (Feb 25, 2010)

This might be a good way to show people who are camera shopping what is out there and what it can do! If you have more than one camera, post your top 3 picture for each! Add some comments about how you like the camera if you wish.

*Canon Rebel EOS XS*:
I usually keep it on auto settings since I still haven't figured out many of the manual things (I haven't tried--it isn't that they are confusing). I am planning on getting an external flash unit because those seem to be the true secret to great pictures. This camera does a wonderful job in low light, it kind of 'invents' its own color and lights and really makes things pop! I have trouble getting really close up but I plan on buying a macro lens when I have the money to do so.






My boyfriend's cat, Asha.





Venice, Italy (summer '09)





new girl rescued from craigslist, Bijou.


*Canon Powershot Digital Elph SD600*:
This is my old faithful compact point and shoot. I have had it since Nov. 2006 and it is still going. My sister took it to Italy with her for study abroad because her camera is acting up. I have a hard time in low-light and sometimes the flash washes things out way too much but it does amazing with macro!





a butterfly that landed on me at the park!





Me with one of my very best friends.





Amicalola State Park, North GA mountains


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Feb 25, 2010)

*Nikon D40*

I've found that the external flash unit (SB600) is a must when lighting is really bad. I still don't know much about photography (and don't think I ever will), but this camera does a nice job of catching photos for someone like me.

The first photo was taken a few years back, on auto:






This next photo uses an external flash unit and is set to manual to get the faster shutter speed of 1/500 of a second. This camera is great with action shots...it's my darned slow reaction speed that usually misses them!


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 25, 2010)

*Nikon D300*

I've had the 300 just over a year, and I really like it. It's kind of hard to pick my three favorites, but I'll post some I like which show off the camera's capabilities:

First off, demonstrating the D300's ability to meter tough lighting - Scone, lit by overhead lights and also the TV set. 





The ability to increase ISO (sensor speed) up to ISO6400 allows me to get pictures under conditions I just couldn't otherwise. This one was hand-held on the Millennium Bridge in London at night:




Sure, it's a bit grainy, but I like the effect, and better a slightly noisy picture than none at all. I love the "auto ISO" setting, where I tell the camera the slowest shutter speed I'll accept, and it picks the lowest ISO which will let me use that speed or higher. No more unexpected long exposures or underexposed pictures. 

Finally, the high-speed shutter (up to 1/8000 sec) plus the vibration reduction (VR) in the 70-300 zoom let me get this picture of the Blue angels at the Binghamton Airshow:





Other features I like are great battery life (up to 750 pictures on a charge), a huge LCD screen for previews, the 51-point autofocus, ability to use manual lenses, and generally intuitive operation. Oh yes, and spectacular picture quality.

*Fuji S2/S3 Pro*

Before I got the D300 I had Fuji DSLR's - the S3 was a slightly improved version of the S2, and both were based on the Nikon N80 film SLR, so they both took Nikon lenses and accessories. 

Here are some examples from the Fujis:

Eilean Donan Castle in Scotland: 





Fraserburgh Lighthouse - taken with the 12-24mm ultrawide zoom:





Dingle Peninsula, Ireland - it's a good test of a camera's white balance ability if it can get the colors right in such an expanse of green and blue - and still have black and white cows.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a Canon Rebel Xsi.
These are 3 of my favorite pictures from San Diego Zoo and AZ Wild Animal Park.
I have waaaaay too many favorite pictures of various things, but these show off the Xsi pretty well, I think .


----------



## Happi Bun (Feb 26, 2010)

I have the Fujifilm Finepix S700. 

I like it a lot, even though I have no idea how to use it. The manual confuses me, but that's more like a personal problem. It's got a nice micro setting, the only downside is it's shutter speed is pretty darn slow unless there is good natural lighting. For the price though, I think it's nice camera. 

Picking only three photo's is difficult...


----------



## BSAR (Sep 13, 2010)

Amy those pics of the meerkat and the lion are adorable!

And Erika love the one of Amber!


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 13, 2010)

all these pictures are AWESOME! mine are so boring compared to these lol


----------



## Ruby03 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! These are amazing! Beautiful work.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a Nikon D3000, dont know how i got along all those years without it,lol







This is my niece and my son, they happened to look away from the camera but the shot was priceless.








This is my niece posing for me, i couldnt get her away from the camera she was great,lol.








This pic was taken in color and i did it in black and white , i hope you all will be able to see it good .






Still more pictures of me playing with my new lens.

















Sorry i couldnt just choose three,lol


----------



## viciousalice (Nov 21, 2010)

These pics were taken with a Nikon D60 on auto, this was the first year I got my camera, I still love these pics


----------

